# New Blood in Oxfordshire



## DayTripper (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking for a game in or around Abingdon.  Is there anybody out there..?


----------



## JRR_Talking (Jul 26, 2007)

http://www.ukroleplayers.com/  good place to try

 there is also a big http://www.tassek.anang.com/ oxford living greyhawk group

regards

john


----------



## DayTripper (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, I've posted on UK roleplayers now.

I tried Tassek, but LG doesn't do it for me.

Still looking though...


----------

